# Inducing Lactation



## Val123 (Jan 24, 2009)

My surrogate baby is due in 9 weeks. I REALLY want to breastfeed. My GP is currently doing some research as to whether she will be able to prescribe motilium (domperidone) for me, but I have stockpiled some fenugreek and blessed thistle. 

I bought the Medela In Style Advanced double electric breast pump, and while I am waiting on my GP getting back to me though it might be a good idea just to start pumping to get my breasts ready? - don't know if I'm doing the right thing or not. Should I be taking the fenugreek and the blessed thistle now, or should I wait until I start producing something/anything?

I have looked at the Newman Goldfarb protocols and they do look amazing, but my doctor won't give me the BCP before of raised blood pressure, so the best I can hope for is domperidone + herbs and the worst scenario is just pumping and herbs.

If I pump religiously for the next 9 weeks and take the herbs (and hopefully the domperidone too) do you think that is long enough to get any milk in to the feed the wee one. Obviously I'm hoping that once she starts feeding, her natural suckling and feeding will be the best way to bring my milk supply fully in.

I'm also going to buy some medela SNS so that I can have skin to skin and breast feed immediately baby is born.

Any advice gratefully received. I'd hate to think that all those hours spent pumping would just be a waste of time, but I had heard that some people can induce lactation just pumping alone and thought it had to be worth a try.

Thanks in advance for your advice - any of which will be gratefully received.

Val x


----------



## kimberley-s (Mar 19, 2008)

not sure if this is any good kim

http://www.selfexpressions.com/supnursys.html

/links


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Val

Sorry I didn't reply sooner. Its great that you are thinking of breastfeeding  
I too didn't get the pill for medical reasons, but took domperidone for a couple of weeks until I got some breast changes and then started pumping every 4 hours (ish! but including in the night). I got a few drops of milk after only a few days and though never very much it was enough to feed my ds when he arrived - 3 weeks early! (I did add in formula when he was 4 days old as I didn't have enough to satisfy him fully). I did the herbs too.
The SNS is a great idea if a little fiddly to use and I used bottles too.
As you said some ladies manage to get milk/feed using pumping only so do whatever you can and savour those moments when you can look down at your baby at your breast, its magical  

Love Jaq


----------



## Val123 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

I have been pumping religiously and, although not producing anything worth mentioning, there are definite breast changes occurring  

I am going to start taking the Fenugreek and Blessed Thistle this week and continue with the pumping.

So grateful for everyones responses and just know that I am doing the right thing.  Only 7 weeks 4 days until the little one is due to arrive and I've got flaky cracked nips already, but it will be so worth it.

Val x


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Val - I think what you are doing is fantastic - we are hoping and   that our little miracle will arrive this summer and I am also hoping to breastfeed using the Goldfarb Protocol - Im going to book a consultation with the GP and try to persuade him to 'gimmeee the drugs' in a month or so. Its quite a commitment but then I guess being a mum is! Cant wait to hear how you get on as I will be learning from everything you do, so please keep posting. 

Masses of luck!!! And a very happy and safe delivery. 

Apricot
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Val123 (Jan 24, 2009)

I GOT THE DRUGS  

PICKED THEM UP TODAY AND WILL START TAKING THEM ALONG WITH THE FENUGREEK AND BLESSED THISTLE TOMORROW.

I AM SO HAPPY - AND TMI I KNOW, BUT ALL THE PUMPING IS PAYING OFF AND I AM GETTING LITTLE DROPLETS NOW, AND A LITTLE SWELLING AND LEAKAGE AT REGULAR INTERVALS THROUGHOUT THE DAY, SO SOMETHING'S DEFINITELY HAPPENING.

FINGERS CROSSED THAT ONCE I START ON MY COCKTAIL OF MEDS/HERBS THAT THE OLD MILK DUCTS WILL SPRING INTO ACTION lol

Claire - I hope you make it onto our new Forum - it will be great to have someone to share this experience with.  After having spoken to my GP yesterday, I don't think you will have any problem getting the Domperidone.  She didn't even examine me - just wrote the prescription out after having done her research.

Woop woop - we can be BF buddies.

Also, my Medela SNS came in the post and the only thing I did was order a set of the slow flow tubing - because I had heard that cos Medela works with gravity the milk comes through too quickly so baby doesn't suckle hard enough to really stimulate our own breastmilk so I thought i'd get the slow flow tubes and make her work hard for her dinner lol.

I'm really hopeful that I'm going to be able to this, and hope that I will be able to help you with it soo, since I'm just a little bit ahead on the journey.

Take care hun and look forward to seeing you on FTS soon

Val xxx


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Yayhay!!!!! Thats great news  . You are doing so well to have droplets, by the time she arrives you'll be bursting!! So good of your doctor to be so supportive too. Ive contacted the doctor for an appointment to start in a couple of weeks too, as the protocol seems to suggest the earlier I start the better if using progesterone - I think he thinks Im bonkers, but Im going to do this no matter how much I have to beg  . So we will definitely be BF buddies I hope. How did you choose the pumpy thing? I understand it is supposed to be hospital grade, is yours? It certainly sounds as though it is doing the job well  , cant wait to start, although doesnt it feel a bit weird? A bit like a moo cow? I desperately want to feed my baby but still finding the pumping bit a little odd  

Found the way onto the lovely website - thank you so much for that. There is another girl on it I know too who had mentioned it to me before, so really glad Ive managed it  . Cant wait to follow you on this journey - its going to be really special  

Hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Val123 (Jan 24, 2009)

I bought the Medela Instyle Advanced double electric breast pump.

It comes in a really smart little backpack so no one knows what you're carrying around with you lol.

I chose that because a surrogate I know used it when pumping colostrum and breastmilk for her surrogate baby, and she got it from an IM who had used it to induce lactation - which she did successfully - so I had personal recommendation that it worked which is why I went with that one.  You soon get used to it - it feels a little weird to start off with, but once your pumping for 10 minutes every 2 hours it just becomes the norm lol.

Val x


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Fantastic Val thanks for that - going to have a scrap thorough the piggy bank and see if I can get one in a bit. Im doing the long protocol with full progesterone and domperidone, so dont have to start pumping for a while.

Good news from me!!! Our GP has been a star and has prescribed everything I need to start the process - really happy and planning to start next week!!!    

Hows it going for you? are the drops increasing?

Big hugs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Val123 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hiya hun

That's fantastic news about your GP - so great when they're on board with everything like that  

My drops haven't increased though my cup size has!!!! I feel like Dolly Parton lol.  Still plenty of time, but i will be increasing my dose of domperidone from 20mg 3 times a day to 40mg 3 times a day to try and spur things on, and when i get some milk will cut back to 30mg.  What dosage of domperidone has your GP prescribed for you.  Mine only prescribed 20 mg x 3 after checking another patient's notes, but i think that was a lady who'd delivered and had low supply rather than inducing.

Anyhoo let me know how you get on.  Exciting times.

Love Val xxx (hugs)


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Val

Im following the 'Ask Lenore' Newman Goldfarb Protocol so will be on 20mg x 3 a day. This is the normal milk making dose and I think 40mg is only taken for nausea and vomiting. Ive put the link below for you to have a look at - its got loads of other info too, although you have probably seen it before!

http://www.asklenore.info/breastfeeding/induced_lactation/domperidone_general.html

It also says somewhere on the site not to worry if you are not producing loads of milk as you will produce more when the baby arrives and starts suckling - all those mummy hormones kicking in!!!

Im just waiting for my prescription to come in and for my doc to change the birth control pill as I need a different one for it to be most effective. It really is exciting isnt it? Youve got only a month to go!!! Are you going to be at the birth? Feels like ages until our baby will be arriving....still cant quite believe it.

Apricot xxxxxxxxx


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Hun just wondered how the pumping is going - you are soooo nearly there and must be sooo excited about attending the birth. I cant even think about what ours may be like as I just cry  . Just praying we get that far and still taking one day at a time. Havent started the drugs yet as I just cant bring myself to do it until we are over 24 weeks - crazy but I just need to get that milestone over. Ive had the drugs for 2 weeks now but just cant do it yet. 

Are you ready and packed then? Things could happen any time now   Im so excited for you and cant wait to hear how it all goes and how meeting your daughter feels. 

Just sending big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Val123 (Jan 24, 2009)

Aw Claire - I'm living on a knife edge at the moment.

Sharon's been back in the hospital again - since Wednesday - but they're discharging her tonight after one last bag of IV fluids.  We were so sure they were just going to induce her, but no such luck.  It's been a slog driving back and forward to hospital every night, but at least it has kept me busy and stopped me fretting about things so much.

We got another scan and baby is doing perfect and estimated weight is 8lbs already, so if we go full term she is going to be around 9lbs lol.

We have midwife and consultant on Wednesday 31st and it's been written on Sharon's notes that they are going to look at setting a date of induction then - so fingers crossed.

I'm just keeping on the motilium and the pumping - still no proper milk to speak off, but enough breast changes that I'm confidence I will get something - even if I do have to use the supplementer.  I can't wait for that moment I can put her to the breast - it will be magical.

I totally understand where you're coming from about the 24 weeks.  I didn't buy a single thing until we were past 24 weeks, much to Sharon's disgust lol and she kept trying to tempt me to go shopping and buy something all the time.  We did do lots of window shopping together which was nice - and I made sure that she was with me before I started buying - we had an amazing splurge one day at The Fort Shopping Centre, it has a huge Mamas and Papas also a gorgeous little exclusive baby boutique where I bought the baby's coming home outfit.

Won't be long and you'll be past viability day and can get started on the drugs and the pumping - and start buying lots of stuff - it's so exciting.

I've had to stop taking the fenugreek and the blessed thistle for a few days - it wasn't really agreeing with me and my face was just burning all the time and then starting to flake!!!  But I'm going to start it again as from tomorrow, cos baby could be here any day now.

Mike and I have the Jimmy Carr concert tonight at the SECC but after that I'm not going out except for midwife appointments etc until baby's here, because it's time now that I can't afford to miss any pumping sessions and give me the best chance to have enough milk to get her interested once she's here.

Take care hun

Val xxx


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh Val I have tears in my eyes just reading your post - I am already chomping at the bit to meet my baby so I cant imagine how you feel at the moment particularly given how many 'is this it?' moments you have had. Sounds like Sharon is a really special person, please give her my love as I really know how hard it is to be stuck in hospital, but it will all be worth it when your little girl makes her appearance. Sound like she could be a biggy at 8lbs already  . How lovely if she were induced this week, every extra day with your baby counts when you arent carrying them doesnt it? 

Lisa has gestational diabetes so hoping she will be induced early too as our baby will be big too. We are just waiting for a date to have our 3d scan, we did do a little bit at the 20 week scan but we couldnt get a face piccy as baby had its face to the placenta.

My sis is due in a week and we are all in a state of expectation, just waiting for the call to go down and help. She has said she will express colostrum for us as Lisa is not sure she can cope with that which I totally understand. I loved what you sid about putting your baby to your breast for the first time - Im sure it will be incredible and I cant wait for that moment either, although I am aware it could be a bit of a disaster too!!! I am sure that you will do brilliantly even if you do supplement, you baby wont know and the bond will be just as special. 

Lisa is being fantastic and I just wished we lived closer as it would be great going shopping for baby stuff with her, but we live about 300 miles apart shich is sad. She keps trying to get me to start buying things too but I just cant yet  . Once we are over 24 weeks then I will start to believe that it may just happen. I lost my last baby last year at just over 24 weeks so it is a really big milestone for me. Added to this our baby also has exactly the same due date as the last one so I have to really fight that 'history repeating itself' feeling. Im not working at the moment but starting to feel as though some voluntary work might be a good idea just to give myself something to think about. Are you working at the moment?

Have a fantastic concert and speak soon.

Big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Val

That is such a funny expression 'hen in a girdle' Ive never heard it before but it did make me chuckle! But it is such an accurate description  . Please let me know how your appointment tomorrow goes - I cant wait for you to have a definite date  . It really will be fantastic to have an induction date and I really hope we get one as well. Given that we are 300 miles away it would at least give us a chance to get there before our little one makes an appearance. I would be gutted if I missed the birth, so also hoping its not a c section as I think I am right in saying only one person goes in with the surro and Im sure she would want her partner and not me. Which it totally understandable.

Cant wait to start they buying process - I know we are going to be given loads as most of our friends and family have finished the baby stage and have been saving things for us. But despite common sense and economical practicalities I just want to buy everything new!!! Just for the sheer thrill of buying all the things I have dreamed of for so long. Im planning on doing a neutral nursery as I hope we will have another oneday and have seen some lovely things window shopping on the internet - nothing practical like prams (too functional for me) just cute clothes and nursery items  . A friend told me about some really lovely bunny accessories and Ive totally fallen for them! How about you? Im guessing your nursery is done? What is it like?

Ive decided on the same pump you have got as it looks like it does everything I need and I like the idea of being able to do both at the same time. Goodness knows how I am going to do it through the day if we are visiting people or on the odd occassion I still have work meetings  . I used to be a solicitor but thank the lord my DH and I now have our own business as I can do as much or as little as I want to, so for the last 6 months whilst doing the ivf etc I have pretty much taken a back seat and will have time to concentrate on the pumping.

Good luck tomorrow - I will be thinking of you and sharon.

Claire xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fruitbat24 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Val Please email Lenore she can give you more personalised info


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Val my love - just wondered how it is all going and whether you were able to induce lactation in the end? Im still plodding along and have had to double my Yasmin dose as with just one pill I had been bleeding for over a month (sorry TMI). Sure its not very sensible but I do feel more 'pregnant' with a bit more progesterone and it is a fraction of the amount our bodies produce when pregnant naturally. Still on 80mg Domperidone a day and planning to start pumping on 1 June - but so far havent notice any changes, not a sausage!

Hope everything is going really well for you and that you are loving every minute. Big hug to you and a big kiss to Maya.

Axxxxxx


----------

